# Has anyone ever fostered?



## LolasMom33 (Aug 28, 2009)

I posted another thread about finding a baby brother for Lola. Thanks to some suggestions from people in this community I have gotten some pretty good leads. I found a rescue group with a very cute yorkie who is a little older than we were thinking about, but I think is worth meeting. Meanwhile, on the same site, I noticed they are in need of foster homes and I wonder if anyone here has had experience doing this. 

I realize this would be a major commitment and I worry about the difficulty of having to give the dog away once a forever home was found, but I think it could be very rewarding in several ways at the same time. Lola does well with other small dogs away from home, but I wonder how she will react with a dog that comes to stay at the house who we will most likely have to give extra attention to. I know that rescues like foster homes with other pets because they can see how the rescue dog will react, but how can I tell if this would be right for Lola? Also, the rescue is a bit of a drive from where I live (about 1.5 hours) do you see that being an issue? The rescues in my area are not breed specific, can you request only certain breeds or do you just take whoever need a home at that time? I ask because I have allergies to some breeds and I don't want a dog that could hurt Lola to be in our home. I understand I need to ask the rescue these questions but I wanted to see if any of you had any thoughts on it. I won't be making this decision hastily so I welcome any comments!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would be concerned about fostering for a group that is not in your immediate area, unless you have discussed the matter with other people who have acted as fosters for that organization, or at least with other people you trust who are familiar with that organization. 

Perhaps you could communicate by private message with some of the wonderful rescuers that post on this board.  

I had a very negative experience acting as a foster for an organization that had the right credentials on paper, but was very poorly run. The organization was on petfinder (no longer is), but that unfortunately does not mean they are good.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are MANY avenues to help rescues. 

I suggest you look into that. We need help ALL the way around.

We need help with transport, vet visits, grooming, etc. I will say the list goes on, AND ON.

Eileen is in the process of setting this up. PM me for more information.

The fluffies, in need, thank you soooo much for your love and support.

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

LolasMom33 said:


> I posted another thread about finding a baby brother for Lola. Thanks to some suggestions from people in this community I have gotten some pretty good leads. I found a rescue group with a very cute yorkie who is a little older than we were thinking about, but I think is worth meeting. Meanwhile, on the same site, I noticed they are in need of foster homes and I wonder if anyone here has had experience doing this.
> 
> I realize this would be a major commitment and I worry about the difficulty of having to give the dog away once a forever home was found, but I think it could be very rewarding in several ways at the same time. Lola does well with other small dogs away from home, but I wonder how she will react with a dog that comes to stay at the house who we will most likely have to give extra attention to. I know that rescues like foster homes with other pets because they can see how the rescue dog will react, but how can I tell if this would be right for Lola? Also, the rescue is a bit of a drive from where I live (about 1.5 hours) do you see that being an issue? The rescues in my area are not breed specific, can you request only certain breeds or do you just take whoever need a home at that time? I ask because I have allergies to some breeds and I don't want a dog that could hurt Lola to be in our home. I understand I need to ask the rescue these questions but I wanted to see if any of you had any thoughts on it. I won't be making this decision hastily so I welcome any comments!


If you are thinking of adding a second dog and aren't sure, fostering sounds like the perfect solution. Especially if the dog you are fostering seems to be a great fit for your family (you can turn into a 'foster flunky' and keep the dog ) 

I don't see the rescue being that far as an issue because once you pick up your foster, you don't have to drive. The rescue will stay in contact with you by phone and the foster's new family will probably come pick him/her up from your house. It also isn't a problem that you are specific about what kind/breeds of dogs you are able to foster (because of your allergies). Just be specific with them what you are able to help with (give them a list of hypoallergenic dogs...and I would stick with small dogs so that someone unknown won't be able to hurt your Lola). Poodles, bichons, maltese are a few off the top of my head. Shelters and rescues are innundated these days. They will be ecstatic to have another possible location for a furbaby in need...you will just need to be adament that you can only take small hypoallergenic ones (because they may get desperate and try to put some other dog they are desperate to find a foster home for with you, forgetting your allergy problem). I think it's a Lovely Idea!!! Please let us know if you decide to go for it...you can also pm me with a photo of your new foster baby and maybe we can post him/her on this board  :thumbsup: If Lola seems to be too depressed having another one around, you will also know that it isn't a good long term solution for you. Once the foster gets placed, you could find some other way to help in rescue (as Deb said, there are many ways to help ) :heart:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I fostered and do some volunteer work at the shelter. It's frustrating and heart breaking sometimes. but when they start to heal,inside and out and blossom into that special dog,it's so fulfilling! It's hard to let them go sometimes...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have fostered a number of dogs over the years and I think it is a beautiful thing to do. There is nothing like finding the perfect home for a loving baby who just needs another chance. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We foster all the time. Sad but happy when they go to new homes. You have to say to yourself that you now have room for another precious soul that needs a chance at a forever home.

Bob and Marsha


----------

